# small steps



## JudgeDreddlikescookies (Dec 13, 2011)

so this isn't about creating big goals....my number one, big priority for next year is to attend therapy with a great therapist (already researching etc)

I've been overwhelmed for awhile now and I've been neglecting things I used to do

1. Get up and get dressed
2. Get back into my exercise routine
3. Shave
4. get back into reading and writing everyday
5. go out to get some fresh air even if it's just for ten minutes

small things but I find if you don't make an effort, if you don't make yourself presentable then you create a self-fulfilling prophecy


----------



## Grapefruits (Oct 26, 2010)

I want to just try doing little things.

Sitting outside everyday for at least 10 minutes. Work out at least five days a week. Make an effort to make healthier food choices. Only get online and use Facebook or any other site on the weekends so I can focus on my school work!


----------

